# seperator



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

Here are some pics of my home made dust seperator...A 30 gal drum with some duct fittings. Keeps the big chunks out of the impeller of the dust collector and increases capacity of the system. It does a mediocre job of collecting fine dust, about half goes into the dust collector but keeps the big poeces out....


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Add a Thien Baffle to that sucker and you should see a dramatic improvement in separation of your fines.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

dbhost said:


> Add a Thien Baffle to that sucker and you should see a dramatic improvement in separation of your fines.


 
That's a good idea! But I do kind of like haveing double the collecting volume with mine the way it is.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

verdesardog said:


> That's a good idea! But I do kind of like haveing double the collecting volume with mine the way it is.


If you add a Thien baffle to your existing separator you won't lose that much volume. Besides, a container that size is gonna be heavy if you fill it real high.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

xphnmn said:


> If you add a Thien baffle to your existing separator you won't lose that much volume. Besides, a container that size is gonna be heavy if you fill it real high.


 
I fill the barrel and bag regularly, probably less than 50 pounds in each...


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

verdesardog said:


> I fill the barrel and bag regularly, probably less than 50 pounds in each...


Check out the Thine as suggested. I used a grease drum to make mine and the only thing that gets past it is the fine dust about like talcum powder. The separator will not take up anymore volume than your current setup.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

As I do mnie. You won't lose usable voulme, and actually you will be able to fill the barrel fuller than you would without the baffle. Without it, your DC should start scrubbing (pulling fines, and even chunks) long before the can is anywhere near full, the baffle prevents this... I have literally packed my drum up to the bottom of the baffle before I get any blowby / scrubbing...


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

dbhost said:


> As I do mnie. You won't lose usable voulme, and actually you will be able to fill the barrel fuller than you would without the baffle. Without it, your DC should start scrubbing (pulling fines, and even chunks) long before the can is anywhere near full, the baffle prevents this... I have literally packed my drum up to the bottom of the baffle before I get any blowby / scrubbing...


 
Exactly, right now I fill my bag and barrel before I have to empty...if I put that baffle I would have to empty my barrel more often because the bag would never get full. All the chunks stay in the barrel now.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I guess that is a reasonable point. For me, the idea is to keep the stuff from getting to the bag and filter in the first place. Emptying my barrel is no big deal, emptying the bag on the other hand IS a big deal and something I try desperately to avoid.


----------

